

EXT3 File-System Driver To Be Removed From The Linux Kernel - tomkwok
https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/7/15/438

======
devicenull
> this also touches ext4 driver so that it always handles ext3 filesystems

So, not nearly the news you'd expect it to be.

~~~
jhallenworld
Hmm, will it handle ext2 also? I ask because I like to copy disks by copying
to ext2 (which has fast writes), and then create the ext3 journal later.

~~~
antod
The standalone ext2 driver apparently stays, as it's useful for some
minimalist embedded systems.

